# Chuyên gia chỉ ra nguyên nhân, cách điều trị ho cho trẻ do nằm điều hòa



## mai lan (18/6/18)

PGS.TS. Nguyễn Tiến Dũng – Nguyên trưởng khoa Nhi, BV Bạch Mai cho biết, trẻ nằm điều hòa bị ho có thể do rất nhiều nguyên nhân, mỗi nguyên nhân sẽ có một cách trị ho cho trẻ khác nhau.

Bài viết được tư vấn chuyên môn bởi *PGS.TS. Nguyễn Tiến Dũng* – Nguyên trưởng khoa Nhi, BV Bạch Mai.

Vào mùa hè nhiều mẹ thường có thói quen cho con nằm điều hòa tuy nhiên không hiểu lý do gì trẻ sau khi ngủ dậy liền ho, đôi khi còn bị sốt, tịt mũi… Cha mẹ lo lắng đưa con đi khám, nhẹ thì về uống thuốc, nặng nhập viện điều trị. Bởi vậy, những ngày mùa hè vào các viện có khoa nhi số lượng trẻ nhập viện vì ho sốt nhiều hơn hẳn.

PGS.TS. Nguyễn Tiến Dũng – Nguyên trưởng khoa Nhi, BV Bạch Mai giải thích, thực ra, việc trẻ nằm điều hòa bị ho có thể xuất phát từ rất nhiều nguyên nhân như cảm lạnh, cảm cúm, dị ứng hoặc ho do viêm phổi.  

_


PGS.TS. Nguyễn Tiến Dũng – Nguyên trưởng khoa Nhi, BV Bạch Mai._​
Vậy nguyên nhân của nó là gì và cách trị ho cho trẻ ra sao? PGS.TS. Nguyễn Tiến Dũng đã có những chia sẻ cụ thể về từng trường hợp như sau:

*1. Nguyên nhân, cách chữa trị ho cho trẻ*
_Ho do cảm lạnh, cảm cúm_

Trẻ bị cảm lạnh, cảm cúm thường do sự thay đổi môi trường 1 cách đột ngột như khi trẻ đang đi ngoài nóng ngay lập tức vào lạnh; hay trẻ vừa vui chơi, ra mồ hôi không thay quần áo ngay mà cho vào phòng có điều hòa... khiến trẻ bị nhiễm lạnh, cảm cúm.

Cách trị ho do cảm lạnh, cảm cúm:

Ho do cảm cúm là ho do virus gây ra, vì thế, trong trường hợp này, các bác sĩ sẽ chỉ chữa triệu chứng, không dùng kháng sinh để điều trị.  

Đối với chữa ho do cảm lạnh, cảm cúm có rất nhiều cách, mỗi cách lại phù hợp với từng độ tuổi khác nhau của trẻ.
​Cụ thể:

Trẻ nhỏ: Cho trẻ dùng các loại thuốc ho an toàn, thuốc ho đông y hoặc những loại thuốc ho long đờm không ảnh hưởng nhiều tới trẻ.

Trẻ lớn/người lớn: Có nhiều loại thuốc ho hơn như các loại thuốc có chế phẩm giảm ho, ức chế thần kinh trung ương hoặc các chế phẩm có thành phần thuốc phiện (dành cho người lớn).  

Ngoài triệu chứng ho, trẻ cũng có thể bị sốt, tắc mũi, sổ mũi… lúc này, mẹ cho con dùng các loại thuốc hạ sốt (paracetamol và Ibuprofen) theo chỉ dẫn trên hộp thuốc kết hợp với thuốc nhỏ mũi.

_


Trẻ thường bị ho vào mùa hè vì bị cảm lạnh, cảm cúm._​
_Trẻ bị ho do dị ứng_

Trẻ bị dị ứng gây ho chủ yếu là viêm mũi dị ứng do điều hòa không được vệ sinh sạch sẽ. Thông thường, điều hòa sẽ có quy định thời gian vệ sinh bộ lọc bụi riêng tùy theo từng hãng và thời gian sử dụng nhiều hay ít.

Nếu cha mẹ để lâu không vệ sinh thì những bụi bẩn trong môi trường ẩm gây nấm mốc lâu ngày chứa rất nhiều virus, vi khuẩn hoặc các chất gây dị ứng. Khi phả vào không khí trẻ hít vào dễ gây viêm mũi dị ứng.

Triệu chứng của viêm mũi dị ứng là hắt hơi, nước mũi chảy, ho, tắc mũi,...

Cách trị ho cho trẻ viêm mũi dị ứng:

Những trẻ bị ho do viêm mũi dị ứng phải chữa bằng các loại thuốc kháng histamin để chống dị ứng, có thể dùng đường uống hoặc đường nhỏ vào mũi. Ngoài ra, có thể dùng thêm thuốc chống co mạch để chống tắc mũi.




_Bố mẹ nên vệ sinh điều hòa theo hướng dẫn để tránh con bị viêm mũi dị ứng._​_Ho do bị viêm phổi_

Viêm phổi là trường hợp nặng, khi trẻ bị viêm phổi sẽ có các triệu chứng như sốt cao, ho, khó thở, thở nhanh, mệt mỏi, thở dút lõm ngực. Nếu nghi ngờ con bị viêm phổi, mẹ nên đưa con tới viện khám, không được tự chữa ở nhà. Khi đi khám bác sĩ sẽ chỉ định chữa tùy theo mức độ của bệnh.

Ví dụ, viêm phổi nhẹ thì sẽ cho thuốc kháng sinh về uống và dặn dò chăm sóc trẻ tại nhà. Còn nếu là viêm phổi nặng sẽ chỉ định nhập viện và có thể phải dùng tới kháng sinh đường tiêm. Nặng hơn nữa phải thở oxy hoặc có các biện pháp chăm sóc hỗ trợ khác.

*2. Lưu ý khi trị ho cho trẻ bằng các bài thuốc đông y*
Bác sĩ Dũng cho hay: _"Tôi vẫn khuyến khích các mẹ sử dụng các bài thuốc dân gian tại nhà để chữa ho cho con như các bài thuốc bằng hoa hồng, quất, húng chanh… Tuy nhiên, điều kiện tiên quyết là các bài thuốc phải có nguồn gốc rõ ràng, hợp vệ sinh._

_Bởi, hiện nay thực phẩm nhất là các loại rau củ có trên thị trường hầu hết là không an toàn, không ai biết chắc những bài thuốc mẹ dùng cho con có nguồn gốc từ đâu, đã phun bao nhiêu thuốc, có tốt hay không… vì thế, nếu biết rõ thì có thể dùng cho con"._

_


Thuốc ho đông y tốt cho trẻ, nhưng chỉ tốt khi mẹ biết rõ nguồn gốc thực phẩm._​*3. Lưu ý quan trọng khi cho con nằm điều hòa vào trời nắng*
Rất nhiều người thường thắc mắc để nhiệt độ bao nhiêu cho con thì vừa, đặt điều hòa cho con ra sao nhưng các mẹ phải hiểu mỗi một loại điều hòa sẽ có một quy định sử dụng khác nhau, một công suất - độ làm lạnh, mức gió khác nhau và không gian gia đình khác nhau. Không nhà nào giống nhà nào, vì thế không thể có một mức cụ thể nào cho các mẹ.

Tuy nhiên, lưu ý chung là:

- Đặt nhiệt độ điều hòa không quá nóng, không quá lạnh, vừa đủ để con ngủ ngon và không ra mồ hôi.




_Không có một quy chuẩn nào chung cho các mẹ khi cho con nằm điều hòa._​- Đứa trẻ càng bé, nhiệt độ càng không nên quá lạnh.

- Không nên để trẻ ở ngay dưới quạt điều hoa, nên để trẻ cách xa quạt điều hòa.

- Vệ sinh điều hòa đầy đủ, tôn trọng kĩ thuật của các nhà sản xuất đề ra.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

